# Stihl pro saws ever on sale?



## thisoldgoat (Feb 12, 2018)

I have the hots for an MS261; I've been watching for a sale for some time but the prices seem to be stuck at full retail.  Does Stihl ever discount the pro saws?

I know... I'll purchase one at the regular price; that will guarantee a subsequent lower price.


----------



## Tar12 (Feb 12, 2018)

thisoldgoat said:


> I have the hots for an MS261; I've been watching for a sale for some time but the prices seem to be stuck at full retail.  Does Stihl ever discount the pro saws?
> 
> I know... I'll purchase one at the regular price; that will guarantee a subsequent lower price.


I have ran Stihl Pro saws for years...they have never been on sale that I have been aware of...its only money man...pull the trigger!


----------



## Prof (Feb 12, 2018)

I've not seen a sale on the pro saws, but I'd second the sentiment above--you won't be disappointed by the saw. My 261 is the best saw I have owned without a doubt!


----------



## greg13 (Feb 12, 2018)

20 years ago when I ran the shop at the tree service we bought saws 10-20 at a time direct from the distributor. They would have year end "special" pricing on select models. Since you are buying from a dealer, You could ask if he sees any specials coming up that he could pass on to you.


----------



## thisoldgoat (Feb 12, 2018)

thisoldgoat said:


> I have the hots for an MS261; I've been watching for a sale for some time but the prices seem to be stuck at full retail.  Does Stihl ever discount the pro saws?
> 
> I know... I'll purchase one at the regular price; that will guarantee a subsequent lower price.


Thanks, that's probably what I'll do.  Perhaps Stihl's pro series saws are so good that they don't need to offer enticements.


----------



## thisoldgoat (Feb 12, 2018)

Prof said:


> I've not seen a sale on the pro saws, but I'd second the sentiment above--you won't be disappointed by the saw. My 261 is the best saw I have owned without a doubt!


The MS 261 seems to be highly regarded here, a fact that has influenced my decision on which saw to buy. 

I replaced my Ole 251 Super (still looks pretty good and still has lots of guts, but heavy) that I bought new in the early 80s with an MS 250 because my survival instinct has gotten stronger with age and I wanted something that at least had a brake. The 250 is an OK saw but I soon learned that I want something a little more substantial.


----------



## thisoldgoat (Feb 12, 2018)

greg13 said:


> 20 years ago when I ran the shop at the tree service we bought saws 10-20 at a time direct from the distributor. They would have year end "special" pricing on select models. Since you are buying from a dealer, You could ask if he sees any specials coming up that he could pass on to you.


It can't hurt to ask, right?


----------



## 49er (Feb 13, 2018)

Our local dealer will have a no tax sale a couple of times a year, I don't know about MN but here in CA that's nearly a 10% savings.


----------



## jwfirebird (Feb 13, 2018)

I checked around a few places, seemed to be the same at different dealers. they probably have min price requirements


----------



## DodgyNomad (Feb 13, 2018)

They're pretty rigid with their pricing.  I've never seen much movement over the years.  If you want to save on a Stihl, you almost have to go used.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Feb 14, 2018)

I've never seen them on sale, I've gotten the "contractor" price from my local dealer as I'm a good customer there, but that's about it.


----------



## xman23 (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't know what they cost now, but I think in 2000 my 260 pro was around $450. I could have got some other saw for a bit less, but so glad I didn't. Starts and runs perfect. Great power for it's weight. The 18 inch bar is perfect all around saw for limbing and bucking the large oaks in North East PA. Go for one of the best saws out there, you won't regret it.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 16, 2018)

I've never seen a stihl dealer move from the "dealer suggested retail price" you can find online.  They may throw in a few extra goodies (bar oil, files, felling wedge, hat, discounted saw case, etc.), but I've never known them to move on price for a new saw (refurbished saws--yes).


----------



## jwfirebird (Feb 18, 2018)

yep same here, he gave six pack of oil, case for reasonable amount off, but i think every one around was within 10-20 bucks of msrp, for that not worth driving anywhere


----------



## Allagash350 (Feb 18, 2018)

Not likely. 
For what it’s worth, I would say that and the husky 455 rancher are the two most common saws I see on Craigslist. A lot of them are purchased to cut up a tree that came down and then sold. 

I normally wouldn’t recommend buying used handheld outdoor power tools, but to get pro level gear it is sometimes worth it. They are built much stronger and can really last a long time. 
I bought my 441 on Craigslist for 600 bucks with 2 bars and a few chains. That was probably 6-7 years ago now and I have cut maybe 60-75 cord of wood and tons of trees when I had my landscape business.


----------



## Zack R (Feb 22, 2018)

If I were in the market for a saw I'd buy one of the rebuilt Husqvarna 372XP's from ebay for $500. There's a guy in Michigan who constantly has these available, maybe he's on the forum? 

Going used isn't everyone's cup of tea but its worked out well for me.


----------



## thisoldgoat (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks very much for all of the comments here; I purchased this saw today (woo-hoo!).

My dealer said that the only ones he has ever seen go on sale are the 170 and the 250 and even then Stihl only gives the dealer a couple of days heads up.

He did however, upgrade the bar from 16" to 18" for no extra charge and without prompting from me, a perk that I also enjoyed when I purchased the MS250.  I don't think my local hardware store, also a dealer, would have done that.

I haven't taken it for a spin yet; It's so pretty that I hate to get wood chips and bar oil on it.  Perhaps I'll place it on the mantel and just enjoy it's beauty for a time.


----------



## JimBear (Feb 28, 2018)

Not sure I could be that patient, I would of found something to cut on ASAP, if it was a gift from someone I may have been able to wait a bit but if I was to buy it myself I would probably give it a whirl on the way home, otherwise I may not be able to sleep that night.


----------



## JimBear (Feb 28, 2018)

Congrats on your purchase also.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Mar 1, 2018)

thisoldgoat said:


> Thanks very much for all of the comments here; I purchased this saw today (woo-hoo!).
> 
> My dealer said that the only ones he has ever seen go on sale are the 170 and the 250 and even then Stihl only gives the dealer a couple of days heads up.
> 
> ...


----------



## jwfirebird (Mar 1, 2018)

JimBear said:


> Not sure I could be that patient, I would of found something to cut on ASAP, if it was a gift from someone I may have been able to wait a bit but if I was to buy it myself I would probably give it a whirl on the way home, otherwise I may not be able to sleep that night.



like peoples shrubs, or peoples tires maybe, lol


----------



## JimBear (Mar 1, 2018)

jwfirebird said:


> like peoples shrubs, or peoples tires maybe, lol


If I wasn’t able to try it out on the way home, it would probably be more Clark Griswald & “fixing the newel post.”


----------



## thisoldgoat (Mar 1, 2018)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> View attachment 223686



Ahhh... pics or it didn't happen; the 261: 




While I'm at it, the 250:




...and the 251 Super:




The 250 was to replace the Oly but I soon discovered I wanted more power, hence the 261.  If the Oly had a chain brake I think I would not have purchased a new saw.  After 35 + years that thing still runs great and blows a 180 psi on a compression test.

JimBear... pressing stuff came up so I haven't had a chance to run the 261 yet... perhaps this weekend.


----------



## Fiziksgeek (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm a little late to the thread, but one of my local dealers does a 20% off sale Presidents day weekend every year. Everything in the store except commercial mowers and tractors.


----------



## D8Chumley (Aug 12, 2018)

I’m going to assume those pics are from when newly purchased. That or you have too much time on your hands to keep them that clean lol. I bought a 261 C-M 2 years ago and have put a few tanks through it but I always seem to grab my Echo 590 first. Odd as that is, maybe this year I’ll wear the paint off the bar


----------



## blades (Aug 12, 2018)

Stilh is very strict about pricing and rigidly enforces it.


----------



## woodhog73 (Aug 17, 2018)

D8Chumley said:


> I’m going to assume those pics are from when newly purchased. That or you have too much time on your hands to keep them that clean lol. I bought a 261 C-M 2 years ago and have put a few tanks through it but I always seem to grab my Echo 590 first. Odd as that is, maybe this year I’ll wear the paint off the bar



Ya those saws are too clean I never clean mine. Hopefully the OP bought the updated 2017 version which is lighter and hopefully Mtronic ! No way would I ever drop $700 without an Mtronic or Autotune technology on it although the 261 can be bought with out it but dealer will try to sell old stock first for same price ! 2017 version is almost 1 pound lighter and improved Mtronic software


----------

